# Drywall repair and matching texture question



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

I am assuming you are repairing a textured ceiling and the texture does not match any more with your new patch. Am I correct?
If so, the only way to correct this is to remove all the existing texture prime, patch with drywall compound, sand, prime again and then reapply a new texture finish to the entire ceiling which will now blend in your patch.


----------



## RickDel (May 9, 2009)

thanks for the reply.... Actually, I was just trying to build the nap back up on a regular painted wall. I found a solution by using a 1/2 nap roller and apply multiple coats. Thanks Again.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you...


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Or just start with a 3/4" or 1" nap roller.


----------

